# Albino Horned Frog



## sezemy (Feb 13, 2005)

Forum was looking a bit bare, so I thought I'd add a wee picture of my evil frog. This is chops aka Satan, the thing would eat you if it could.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, that is one cool looking frog! got a big appetite has it ?


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

very nice,i used to have a couple a few years back,have you been bitten yet ? lol
they tend to hang on a bit !!


----------



## sezemy (Feb 13, 2005)

Man this is a hungry frog. Who would have thought a frog could eat a mouse, but she can. Of course she only gets a mouse once every 4 months. Normally she eats 3/4 giant locust every other day. Not been bitten yet - I have feeding tongs, they are a god send I'll tell ya.


----------



## Jez (Jan 29, 2005)

She looks so cute!! But I never could have thought a frog could give a nasty bite? dont they just have rubber like lips? :shock: :shock:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hehe, although thats looks quite an evil one... I cant realy imagine being bitten by a frog


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i guess you could always pop over,stick your fingers near its mouth and find out the hard way lol :lol: 

might sound mad but there has been reports of cows walking around with horned frogs attached to their noses,its where they drink and the frog latches on lol,not seen it myself but read its happened , Who knows lol :shock:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont like the sound of the hard way  

Cows with frogs on their noses? Now that is something I would like to see! :shock: :wink:


----------



## sezemy (Feb 13, 2005)

you may laugh, but these frog have teeth! Well not real teeth but skin covered extentions from there jaw, that help them grip onto food. It can draw blood - the day I bought it, it bite the guy in the pet store - he had to dip it in water to get it off. Rather amusing but my lesson was well and truly learned.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I maybe laughing but im seriously scared of that frog!  any frog that can take on a cow..... :shock:


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

sezemy said:


> Man this is a hungry frog. Who would have thought a frog could eat a mouse, but she can. Of course she only gets a mouse once every 4 months. Normally she eats 3/4 giant locust every other day. Not been bitten yet - I have feeding tongs, they are a god send I'll tell ya.


do you have to feed the frog with tongs or does it catch its own food ?
when i had 1 mine was so lazy and i had to put its food to its mouth or it would have starved itself to death lol
or are they all that lazy ???? :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

that is one cool looking froggie!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

hes looks great...  better to have a bit of character even if his character is eating fingers lol...


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

Here's my dude

only small at the moment, though eating like a pig, it would eat all day if you let it.









Tried him with a pinkie, didn't take it, fed it to my Turtle instead.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

nice froggies :shock:


----------



## Streaky (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to have a couple of those little monster's (I started off with the one but as my mates discovered how much they bite I sort of ended up with 4 of them)
Most of them were your regular chompers but there was one in particular (I called him Elvis....he seemed to resemble his waistline) who took a dive at you everytime you went near the tank....Our cat started giving him a very wide berth...Anyway he was at his best when he did actually get his teeth onto you..He wouldn't let go once he saw how big you were ...in fact he even used to try and cram as much more of your finger or hand into his mouth as he could...I found the best way to deal with him was to wait for him to get bored then he'd sort of pretend to let you win...Knowing full well that next time he was going to swallow you whole!!!! :devil:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Streaky said:


> I found the best way to deal with him was to wait for him to get bored then he'd sort of pretend to let you win...Knowing full well that next time he was going to swallow you whole!!!! :devil:


lol


----------

